# Congratulations, Joan!



## JimCook (Nov 13, 2009)

Joan,


Congratulations on your streak of recognition in the WineMaker Magazine label contests! Well done.


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

I just got my WineMaker Magazine today when I got home, and there she is AGAIN. Alright Joan! Way to go.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2009)

Well thats the only excuse I need to take off early today.

Congrats and thank you Joan!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL Glad I could help you out, Mike! =)

Thank you! I didn't know! I haven't gotten my issue yet.

I'm sure you aren't going to believe this but I can't remember what label I sent in! Honestly! Can someone please tell me what it looks like?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Joan it's a wine glass filled with descriptors. Very Clever.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 13, 2009)

That was the first one that I thought really popped out, very clever indeed.
VC


----------



## Joanie (Nov 13, 2009)

Really??? Holy cow! I never would have guessed that!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Well then Joan, go ahead and show all us guys what you sent in if that was your last choice.


----------



## Dean (Nov 13, 2009)

Isn't this like 3 or 4 years in a row now? Congrats!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's the label.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats, Joan! You are soooooooo clever!


----------



## admiral (Nov 14, 2009)

Joan, outstanding! Great label and obvious good judgement on the part of the judges.


----------



## Dean (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you've missed your calling, unless you are employed in Marketing, and specifically in graphics.


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 14, 2009)

Well deserved. That is a very cool label!


----------



## tcb54 (Nov 15, 2009)

A very clever label...


Congratulations!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 15, 2009)

That is very well done Joan


----------



## fivebk (Nov 15, 2009)

I ------------Like it !!!!!! congrats


----------



## Joanie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all!! I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn you smart !!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2009)

You are good!


----------



## Scott B (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks Great. Good Job!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 16, 2009)

joan


gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttt
job - again!!!!


----------



## NEBama (Nov 16, 2009)

Way to go Joan.Al


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 22, 2009)

Joan is the most fantastic label maker that there ever was (is).

She has made countless labels for me and they all speak for my wines very well.......

Congatulations Joan........






YOUR THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## Darryl (Nov 25, 2009)

Bravo Joan!!!!!!
How do you do it!!!! My mind does notwork that way!!!!
Congrats,
Darryl


----------



## Joanie (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you, Darryl. I tend to come up with ideas when I'm not thinking about labels. This one started here:http://www.wordle.net/ (Go to "Create" and type in random words.)

I thought it was really cool looking and wondered how I could turn it into a label. I couldn't do what I wanted on that website so took the idea into Photoshop. I went to George's website and copied the description for Viogner and pasted it in Photoshop. At first I wanted to put the words in the bowl of a wine glass but I didn't like it. Then I thought...make the words the glass! I warped some of the words to give them the proper shape. Once I figured out what I wanted, the making didn't take long. Some labels I slave over and put way too much time into them.. like days! This one took maybe an hour.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 25, 2009)

Neat. Thanks, Joan.


----------

